# Doe doing wierd stretching



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres a pic of Penny....she did this stretch 4 or 5 times in the 15 minutes I was with them trying to get some pics..... she's been my "hard to get bred/settled doe" and was bred Sept 29/30 came back into heat 10 days later, was bred again Oct 9 and came back in heat on the 15th...was bred again. She's been a very wanton little goat each time too! This stretching is something I've not seen her do before :whatgoat:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

My doe that was bred Sept 9th has been stretching alot like that too!! I had never seen her do it before now.....


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not sure but I have a doe that does the same thing when she goes into heat so maybe that's just something they do :shrug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine all do that when they get up in the morning :laugh: Just them having a good stretch I suppose.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My wether this year did that at least twice a day that I saw. I swear he yawned at the same time! I guess their just stretching their backs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sadie was recently bred and I just saw her stretch like that - coincidence ? Duno

I've seen my others do it from time to time but usually more in later pregnancy or bucks who are acting bucky or does who are going into heat. Seems random to me


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Our little 7 month old doeling Moja does it a lot in the evening. And I have seen our older does do it too. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess my other does aren't as limber as Penny....Dang, I was HOPING this was a sign that she settled :ROFL:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

3 of my wethers do this every morning and they are all still acting bucky! gggrrrr!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Has she been laying around alot...if so... they do stretch when they get up...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen my does stretch...I tend to wake them up when I feed at 4 30am, usually it's a quick stretch then attack the hay racks, but she wasn't laying, they had been up in the pasture and she did this 4 or 5 times after they came down...IDK


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm...maybe try giving her some probiotic paste Liz...her tummy may be upset...I'd also give her a VitB complex shot to build the thiamine.... in case... She doesn't appear bloated... but the stretching may indicate belly issues... Is she pooing fine? :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She had some probiotic powder with her alfalfa flakes, free choice BS and normal berries....being herself actually, I haven't seen her doing this today so maybe she did have a tummy issue that has gone away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she stopped stretching..... hope all is good with her now.... it is scary when they do stuff like that....gets us really worried.... :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine do that now and then, just stretching; and then they've done it when their tummy was apparently upset. I can tell the difference.
Glad she stopped.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

She gets it from her mom! Prissy does the exact same stretch. All of her sister do it too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance Steph!! Eases my mind ALOT


----------

